# RecipeDB - Raison D'etre Clone (Dogfish head)



## Truman42 (22/7/12)

Raison D'etre Clone (Dogfish head)  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes SG 1.079 FG 1.019Crystal malt is Crystal 60Mash StepMash In at 52C for 10 minRaise to 67C for 90 minutesMash out at 76C for 10 minsWith 10 minutes left of the boil, add in the Candi Sugar and 150 grams of Pureed Golden Raisins (puree in blender with 2cups wort). Cool and ferment at 21C with a 2 litre starter.I used Belgian Candi syrup instead of the sugar.I get hints of caramel, molasses, plum fruit, raisons, nutmeg and cinnamon in the aroma and taste. I also get hints of chocolate and oak. (like its been aged in bourbon barrels)Very warming and easy to drink for such a high ABV.(Tastes a lot like LC Day of the long shadow.) A very sweet beer but not to cloying.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.15 kg BB Ale Malt    0.22 kg TF Crystal    0.11 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     0.22 kg Candi Sugar (dark)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      13 g Vanguard (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    12 g Warrior (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 3522 - Belgian Ardennes         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.085 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 19 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 8.23%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Truman42 (22/7/12)

I will certainly be brewing this beer again. Its very sweet to taste but not sickly sweet. I drank my first and was ready for a second. Very warming like a spiced christmas ale. 

LC Day of the long shadow fans would love this.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/7/12)

Sounds very similar to one I did 18 months ago but used Wyeast Forbidden Fruit and a couple of extra crystal malts (one being Special B ) but no raisins. Down to my last 6 pint bottles, it keeps getting better with age. This is one style that loves oxidation over time.
I agree that Candi Syrup/Sugar Dark should be in it - adds to the dark fruit and caramel profile.

Thanks Truman, this is now on the top of the "To-Do" list


----------



## Truman42 (6/8/12)

The fruits of my labour...In my Dogfish Head glass.

This beer is bloody awesome.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/8/12)

looks awesome Truman


----------

